
HN Prefers Vi over Emacs - ananddass
http://blog.filepicker.io/post/27582342200/hn-prefers-vi-over-emacs
======
jamesbritt
Please don't feed the trolls.

~~~
tagx
I agree

------
mgalgs
Actually all this means is that only vi users are lame enough to use their
editor in a web browser. ;-)

LONG LIVE EMACS!!!!!!!!!!!

------
reedlaw
This is satire, right?

